# Buying Meat Rabbits



## OSUman (Apr 13, 2010)

At my TSC they have rabbits that they say are dutch mix but they look really big from the ones they had before and i am wondering if $16 is a decent price for a meat rabbit?  Also what do you feed meat rabbits? just rabbit feed and alfalfa?


----------



## HeatherM (Apr 14, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't go for a Dutch if you are looking for a meat rabbit. We got our first Californians for $10 a piece. Californians and New Zealands, or crosses of the two would make good meat rabbits. 

As far as feeding pellets are good, and they can have alfalfa, but grass is less rich so they'll do better with grass hay.


----------



## OSUman (Apr 14, 2010)

ok i dont think that they were dutch mixes cause they looked bigger then the ones they had before.


----------



## jfell (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you looking for the meat rabbits for food for yourself or show quality??  I would think $16 is a little pricey for a meat rabbit.  I just bought 5 meat rabbits for $50.  They are used for breeding and I sell the kits to a local resteraunt when they hit 5 lbs for $10. (thats skinned and quartered).  These are New Zealands so again I think that sounds a little much for a mix.


----------

